# My son & his wife sent photos from Italy



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

They take 2 or 3 week overseas vacations once or twice a year. This year, it's Italy; my mom's place of origin.



Pompeii, seaside entrance



Pompeii street sign - "Brothels This Way"


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Lovely photos... I'm pleased they've got away on Holiday... we've yet to be able to do that here without all the covid passports etc.. apparently a decision is to  be made today whether to cancel that, and let people travel as we used to... hopefully in time for Easter break


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely photos... I'm pleased they've got away on Holiday... we've yet to be able to do that here without all the covid passports etc.. apparently a decision is to  be made today whether to cancel that, and let people travel as we used to... hopefully in time for Easter break


Yeah, they didn't get to go anywhere last year, and the year before they had to come home earlier than planned.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 10, 2022)

I love Italy.  I never stopped laughing when I was there.  Such a fun place!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I love Italy.  I never stopped laughing when I was there.  Such a fun place!


depends where you go... all in all Italians dislike tourists, albeit happy to take your money...and much of it is wayyy overpriced...... I lived in Northern Italy for a while, just outside Verona...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> depends where you go... all in all Italians dislike tourists, albeit happy to take your money...and much of it is wayyy overpriced...... I lived in Northern Italy for a while, just outside Verona...


Love that area, my favorite part of Italy!  I'm fun loving when I traveled, I saw everything, even the negative, as adventure!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2022)

My Grandparents were born in Italy so I would love to visit Italy.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2022)

My brother and sister-in-law have been to Italy twice, and loved it there. Second visit was away from large cities - a personal guide that they'd met on their first visit, took them around. Bro gave me pastas and sauces he'd sent home. They were delicious, and unique to anything we import.


----------

